# Sad news to pass along...ILUVDXL has passed away



## MaryAnnDVC

_I am sorry to announce the passing of our friend and long-time DISer, ILUVDXL._

_I'm posting this information for Deb (Deb in IA), as we have both been having problems trying to get the post to go through. More information (hopefully) coming shortly, in the next post. Please bear with me._


----------



## MaryAnnDVC

*PER DEB:*

I am very sorry to bring this sad news, but some of you knew Kathy quite well, and would probably want to know about this. 

She passed away on Saturday, June 4. I don't know the details, and I was actually at Disney World at the time this happened. I had spoken to her just before we left, and I know that she had been having problems with an infection in her tongue for the past several months. This, as you may recall, was a result of a mugging on the eve of Kathy and Joe's last trip to Disney World, in October, 2004. During the attack, she struggled with the mugger and was hit in the face, resulting in her biting through her tongue. Anyway, despite this, Kathy, in her indominable way, went on to her trip, and they celebrated their anniversary there. 

After we returned from our trip, I called Kathy at home. Joe answered, and told me the sad news. I believe her death was a result of the infection and a chronic liver condition. It must have happened very suddenly, as I see that she was last logged into the DIS on June 2, just 2 days before her death. 

Here is her obituary from the Boston Globe: 





> Kathleen A. (Foley) Wright
> Of Jamaica Plain formerly of West Roxbury, June 4th. Beloved wife of Joseph F. Wright. Loving Daughter of Joseph and the late Doris (Belanger) Foley of West Roxbury. Dear sister of Joanne West of West Roxbury. Funeral from the F. J. Higgins Funeral Home, 4236 Washington St. ROSLINDALE SQUARE on Fri. June 10th at 9:00 AM. Funeral Mass in St. Thomas Aquinas Church @ 10:00 AM. Relatives and friends invited. Visiting hours Thursday 1-3 & 5-7 PM. Interment in the Gardens of Gethsemane. Late employee of Mellon Financial Services for 26 years. For Directions and on-line guest book go to www.fjhiggins.com FJ Higgins Funeral Home Roslindale Square 617-325-0455
> Published in the Boston Globe on 6/9/2005


 And here is another one with her picture: 

www.fjhiggins.com/Obituaries.htm

I think many of us long-time DIS'ers remember ILUVDXL (Kathy) from her weekly visits to a group of elderly ladies in a nursing home many years ago. Kathy was also an avid Yankee Candle fan, and participated in many of the exchanges here on this board. She so loved to send things to people, and over the last few years, has sent many little gifts to me and my family. Just a few weeks ago, she sent NE Patriots caps to my husband and son, and I still have such a hard time believing that she is gone. I know that she met some DIS'ers at Disney World as well, and I believe she's shared an Illuminations cruise with another DIS family or two. 

Joe, her husband gave me permission to post this about Kathy. I don't believe they have a computer at home, so I plan to print out the responses here and mail a copy to Joe. In addition, here is an online guestbook for Kathy:

www.legacy.com/bostonglob...D=14194902


----------



## tiggersmom2




----------



## Credit Man

How sad!


----------



## Bob Slydell




----------



## llij

My deepest condolences to her family.  They will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Rajah

OMG!   That's so sad.  I'm shocked.   I didn't know her well, but I loved many of her posts.


----------



## Sheree Bobbins

I'm sorry to hear such sad news.   May I express my condolences to the family at this time of sorrow.


----------



## snoopy

How tragic.   I remember her well, she was my Ornament exchange buddy one year and I think of her every Christmas when I hang the ornaments she sent me. 

My prayers go out to her husband and family.


----------



## cynsaun

My deepest condolences.


----------



## aprincessmom

How sad...my thoughts go out to her family


----------



## RickinNYC

Oh my gosh...  best of thoughts and prayers to her family and friends.  How awful.


----------



## babar

Oh how sad. I do remember her posts...


----------



## CEDmom

How sad.  My heart goes out to her family.


----------



## dvcfamily41801

My thoughts and prayers go out to her family.  I am so sorry


----------



## Kirk

So sad!! Is there any charity or something the family has specified?


----------



## grinningghost

Very sad news.  She was always a great contributer on the DIS.  She will be missed.


----------



## kaylajr

My thoughts and prayer to her family and friends


----------



## RitaZ.

Very sad.     My thoughts and deepest sympathy to her family.


----------



## Cthia

My deepest condolences to her family. My thoughts and prayers are with the family. She will be missed.


----------



## Hillbeans

What sad news. Condolences to her husband and family.


----------



## mrsmom

My thoughts and prayers go out to her family! She will  be truly missed here.
                                          Kim


----------



## off to neverland

Oh, I'm so sorry to hear this.

This reminds me to live life to the fullest...  life can be gone so quickly.

I'm saying my prayers for her family.


----------



## Toby'sFriend

That is so very tragic.  

It always give me such a jolt to learn of the death of somebody I'm used to "seeing" on the internet.  I remember her posts very well.


----------



## Talking Hands

Her family is in my prayers.


----------



## minniecarousel

How sad....prayers for her family.


----------



## coliebird

How very sad.  I remember some of her posts.  My condolonces to her family.


----------



## helenabear

My thoughts and prayers go out to her loved ones...

she will be missed...


----------



## Snowysmom

What very sad news. My thoughts and prayers go to her family.


----------



## scarlett873

how very sad...

her family will be in my thoughts and prayers...


----------



## dmslush




----------



## 4nana

How sad. 

My thoughts and prayers are with her family during this difficult time.


----------



## vettechick99

Oh no, how very awful! Condolences to everyone who knew her...


----------



## leahannpen

How very sad! I don't remember DISing when she wasn't here.   

Thoughts and condolences to her family... What a shock!


----------



## Alicnwondrln

so sorry


----------



## avdeane

I am so sorry to hear of Kathy's passing. My thoughts and prayers are with Joe, her family and friends.


----------



## CourtasanSatine




----------



## pumba

Our prayers go to the family and her friends ......


----------



## Big V

Some very sad news. My prayers go out to her family.


----------



## SeaSpray

I am so sorry to hear this   I do remember her from when I first came to the DIS boards over 4 years ago.  She will be missed


----------



## Deb in IA

Kirk said:
			
		

> So sad!! Is there any charity or something the family has specified?




First of all, thank you so much, Mare, for posting this.  I had originally written the post, but somehow, the DIS kept kicking it out as  "duplicate post" . . .

Oh, it was such a shock.  Never in a million years did I expect to hear that from Joe on Saturday.  I was totally dumbfounded, and try as I might, I just coudn't hold back my tears as I spoke to him.

I will call Joe again tonight and ask about where to direct any contributions.


----------



## Blondie

Life just seems so unfair at times. My deepest condolences to Kathy's husband and family. Her presence here will be missed.


----------



## Sleepy

How tragic.


----------



## Jenn Lynn

Prayers for her family.


----------



## KristaTX

My condolences to her family and friends .  Her user ID has always stood out to me because I think it refers to Dixie Landings/Riverside - a place that holds such a special spot in my heart, too.  It is so senseless and tragic that a mugging may have led to this .


----------



## Kermit

Oh my! That is very sad. My prayers are with her family right now.

She always sent the nicest PMs. She'll be missed.


----------



## Planogirl

How incredibly sad.  My condolences to her family and friends.


----------



## rbuzzotta

My condolences to her husband, family and friends.  She always offered great advice and I so enjoyed her posts.  I believe I may have had the privelege of meeting her at a DIS meet a few years back!!!


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

Oh, this is so sad.    My deepest condolences to her husband and family.


----------



## Keli

I'm so sorry!  I didn't know Kathy well but I always enjoyed reading her posts and I will really miss her on the DIS.


----------



## mommytotwo

My condolences to her family.


----------



## phisigprincess

That's so terrible. Many prayers to her family.


----------



## Crankyshank

What a tragedy  My thoughts are with her family and friends


----------



## Kitty 34

Oh my!!!    What tragic, sad news!!!  My condolences and many hugs go out to her family.


----------



## Pooh67_68

Our Condolences


----------



## DisneyCP2002

Oh my  This is very sad. She will be missed, prayers sent for family and friends.


----------



## Caradana

Terribly sad news.  I remember Kathy as an especially lovely lady.  My thoughts with her family at this sorrowful time.


----------



## newmousecateer2

My deepest sympathy to her family.


----------



## nativetxn

I'm so shocked and sad to read this.  Bless her heart.  She is in my prayers, as well as her family.

This is just heartbreaking to hear.  She was a dear soul and always kind to others.  She will be sorely missed 

Katholyn


----------



## CamColt

OMG!!!  I was just thinking of her yesterday, wondering if she would be coming to the Boston Dis meet.   Oh this is such sad news! 
She will be missed.


----------



## mickeyboat

My condolences to her family and friends.  I am so sad. 

Denae


----------



## Blondy876

I'm so sorry.  My sincerest condolences to the family.


----------



## Leota

How terribly sad. My condolances to her family....


----------



## Miss Jasmine

I had to read the thread title twice before opening. This is so tragic. I didn't really know her, but I enjoyed her posts. Prayers to her family and friends. She will be missed here.


----------



## Flounder's Friend

So sad.  I remember her posts well.


----------



## momoftwins

prayers to her family.


----------



## poohandwendy

Oh, I am so sorry to hear this, she will be missed.  My condolences to her family.


----------



## jrydberg

Condolences to the family.  Sad news.


----------



## Rachie0507

kathy and her family will be in my prayers.  so sad


----------



## CookieGVB

How sad.  

Prayers going to her family.


----------



## skuttle

How sad.   My condolences to her family.


----------



## Sparx

Oh my! I am shocked!


----------



## luv2nascar

oh how sad.  prayers.


----------



## Flyfly_Eclipse

How sad.   I did not know her, but I probably read some of her posts. Still, this news isn't taken lightly for me, as I know the pain and emptiness those directly affected may be feeling. Many prayers for them.


----------



## Gaspode

Such sad news.

I remember her from the exchanges and always enjoyed her posts. 

My prayers and thoughts are with Kathy's family at this time 

Melissa


----------



## HomeSweetDisney

Lots of   to her family and friends.


----------



## MickeysMommy

How sad.  My thoughts and prayers are with her husband and family.


----------



## SillyMe

My thoughts and prayers go out to her family.


----------



## Boo'sMom

my deepest sympathies


----------



## KatelynnsAuntie

Such tragic news.   Many prayers and thoughts for her family and friends.


----------



## Minnesota!

My prayers to Kathy's family.  How sad.  ((((hugs))))


----------



## Kirby

Such sad news!


----------



## Mimi Q

Sad news. Prayer said for her family.


----------



## kejoda

What a sweet wonderful lady she was.  Many prayers for the family and those that feel the loss.


----------



## cvemom

My thoughts and prayers are with the family. I was so shocked and sad to hear the news. Kathy will be missed.


----------



## monarchsfan16

My thoughts and prayers go out to her family.


----------



## KIRSTIN'S MOMMY

Prayers and condolences to her family. She will be missed.


----------



## Meriweather

How very sad 
She was always in my Yankee Candle exchanges. I will miss her.
Best wishes to her family.
I do have her address and will send a card 
So shocking


----------



## Deb in IA

Thanks for the reminder, Meriweather.  

If anyone wants Kathy's home address to send cards directly to Joe, let me know and I'll PM you.


----------



## Poohbear123

Prayers for the family.....


----------



## 2angelsinheaven

So sad! Sending a pray to all of her loved ones way.


----------



## Strawberry Lemonade

How sad.  My thoughts are with her family.


----------



## DD2Disney

Very sorry to hear this news.  Prayers to all family and friends.

Tricia


----------



## Tartan Tigger

My thoughts are with her family, this is so sad.


----------



## Chipperdini

A few years ago I enjoyed emailing with Kathy.  I've missed her since that time.  My condolence to her loved ones.

Deb, I'd appreciate the address.  Thanks.


----------



## WilmaBud

So very sad.      My sincere condolences to her family and friends.


----------



## mt2

My condolences to her family.  She will be greatly missed.

mt2


----------



## AdventurerKat

So sorry to hear this news.  My condolences to her family and friends.


----------



## ADisneygirl

My deepest condolences.  She will be missed by many here on the DIS.  My prayers go out to her family.


----------



## pw2pp

sad news   
My condolences to her family.


----------



## Raysplus1

Our prayers are with her family.


----------



## Micca

I am very sorry.


----------



## Aimeedyan

Oh, I am so very sorry... such a tragedy. she will be missed.


----------



## EsmeraldaX

My thoughts are with her family.


----------



## Virgo10

My deepest sympathies to her family. How tragic.


----------



## CindysGusGus




----------



## doxdogy

Prayers and condolences to her family and friends.


----------



## BostonTigger

My deepest condolences to her family.  Even though I never knew her, she will be missed on this board, as we all hate loosing friends.


----------



## tracy76

How sad!   I didn't know much about her but i'm very sorry to hear this news.  I wish the best for her family.

With Deepest Sympathy,
Rollins family


----------



## Saffron

Oh my gosh!  This news is so sad!      I remember her well!  I loved her "girls" stories.  Some were funny, some were sad, some were bittersweet.  How sad.    

My thoughts and condolences to her family.


----------



## luvmarypoppins

Such sad news. Prayers for peace and comfort for the family during these most difficult of days.


----------



## winniedapooh

My thoughts and prayer go out to the family who it turns out lives only about an hour away from me...


----------



## MinnieM21

So sad.   I remember ILUVDXL posting on our "Who's Going in October 2005?" thread about her upcoming trip to WDW.


----------



## robinb

I didn't know her well, but I always enjoyed her posts.  She will be missed .


----------



## C.Ann

So sad.. My condolences to her entire family..


----------



## chelsea&amp;austinsmom

My thoughts and prayers go out to her family.


----------



## LoraJ

very sad. my condolences to her family.


----------



## Margie J

OMG!

So sorry to hear this news. My sympathy goes out to the family.


----------



## Angelrose

Oh how sad.  I am so sorry.  My deepest condolences to her family.


----------



## tiggerlover

It is always a sad day when we lose one of our DIS family.  My deepest sympathy to ILUVDXL's family and loved ones.


----------



## Debi

How tragic.    My thoughts and prayers are with her family and friends.


----------



## Serena

I was just reading all these posts.   She touched a lot of lives. 

My prayers and condolences to the family and friends.


----------



## travelbug

My sincere condolences to her family.


----------



## Mackey Mouse

OMG.. I cannot believe the picture and if I could find my yearbook, I think I went to high school with her.. 

I am so sad over this, I have known her as a poster for many years here, but we are faceless on the Internet..  When I saw that picture, I thought I know that face....I will look for my yearbook later, but I did go to Roslindale High School..  (I went through my yearbook, and I was mistaken, but I have to tell you I know this sweet face from somewhere, maybe from my kids...or from their work...)

This is just way too sad.  Hugs to her family, I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## DemonLlama

Condolences to and prayers for the family.


----------



## Felicia

I remember many of her posts.  So sad


----------



## Pin Wizard

That's terribly sad.    Prayers and condolences for her family and friends.


----------



## Shel

Condolences to her family.


----------



## 4greatboys

How very sad


----------



## TIGGER'SFRIEND

Our thoughts & prayers are with Kathy & her family


----------



## Pop Daddy

I dont know what to say, this is horrable


----------



## Loubon

.................


----------



## browneyes

Her family will be in my prayers.


----------



## mrsheppo

My deepest sympathies to her family and DIS friends.


----------



## ChristmasElf

My deepest condolences to her husband and family.


----------



## Dan Murphy

Very, very sad news.   Thanks for sharing the news, Deb and Mare.

Kathy was always nice here on the boards, recall her well.  I remember when the bank she worked for apparently tightened up their computer stuff and she had a VERY tough time accessing the DIS, but she found a way.     As said by several, her PM's were always nice, a smile in them.  I do remember some of her last to me was months back when I posted some pictures and all she could get, from work, were red x's.  I tried for several days to get them for her but never did.  I and several others from the DIS did run into her and Joe one evening in Epcot, we were going one way, she the other.  It was nice to finally meet her and I will always remember her.

My best wishes for her Joe and all her family members, condolences.


----------



## luvindisneyworld

My thoughts and prayers are with the family.


----------



## dopeys biggest fan

My condolences to the family.


----------



## Disney1fan2002

How sad. I went to check out her last post, and it was made Jun.2....It kind of freaks me out, that she had no idea she would only live two more days. Puts a lot into perspective, don't you think?

Sympathy to her family.


----------



## PRINCESS VIJA

This is such sad news...  Prayers and my deepest sympathy...  

I do remember the posts about her nursing home ladies.  I always thought she was such a special lady.  She will be truly missed!


----------



## sjh801

How sad!  My condolences to Kathy's family.


----------



## bunnyfoo

That's very sad  Prayers are on their way to her family.


----------



## Lil_Tink

May god bless her


----------



## Jakk

Oh no.  I'm so sorry to hear this.  I remember her well.  My deepest sympathies to her family and all those on the dis who knew her.


----------



## scoutsmom99

my deepest condolences to her family


----------



## roliepolieoliefan

I am totally shocked.  She was my Yankee Candle exchange buddy last time I participated.  My thoughts and prayers are with her family.


----------



## Mamu

How sad, prayers for her family.


----------



## *Fantasia*

That is so sad.  She is so young.  My thoughts and prayers to her and her family.


----------



## Pooh93

So sad.  I also remember her stories of the nursing home ladies and thought at the time what a truly special woman she was to spend that time with them.  Prayers for her family.


----------



## gina2000

My thoughts and prayers are with Kathy and her family at such a tragic time.  My sympathies to everyone here on the boards who were friends with Kathy.


----------



## AuntRoeRoe

I am so very sorry.


----------



## Nutsy

How very sad


----------



## Barb

How very tragic! My deepest sympathy to the family.


----------



## dis4me

I am so sorry


----------



## LoriZH

My thoughts and prayers will be with her family.


----------



## Tinkerbelle739

My deepest sympathies to her husband and her family.


----------



## DisneyMim

Very very sad.  My thoughts and prayers are with her and her family.


----------



## jellymanoffspring

Deepest sympathies to her family and friends...

I found this post of hers and I hope someone shares it with her DH..It is so sweet.  

"You Gotta Love This Guy 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

As you all know, NE was hit with yet another miserabvle storm yesterday. Rain, sleet , snow 60 miile an hour gusts and today is freezing cold out. DH arrives home last night coverd in snow but bringing with him bunches of spring flowers and roses. "You're going to get to have spring in this house one way or another he announces. " You just got love a guy like that. The house smells wonderful.  "


----------



## Mimi Q

I think she and DH were going to WDW in October to celebrate their 30th wedding anniversary.


----------



## jellymanoffspring

Mimi Q said:
			
		

> I think she and DH were going to WDW in October to celebrate their 30th wedding anniversary.



oh I have chills...life is just too short!!!    to her dear husband...


----------



## rafikimom

How very sad.  Many thoughts and prayers go out to her family and all her friends


----------



## Fairy Dust

How very sad. My sincere condolences to her family.


----------



## jacksonsmom

My condolences to her family.
How very sad


----------



## Patio

How sad!!!  
I remember her posts because DXL was my 1st on-site stay and holds a special place in my heart. My deepest condolences to her husband, Joe, her family, and all her DIS friends.


----------



## Deb in IA

MinnieM21 said:
			
		

> So sad.   I remember ILUVDXL posting on our "Who's Going in October 2005?" thread about her upcoming trip to WDW.




Yes, it is so heartbreaking to think about it.  I know Kathy was already starting to plan her trip that was to be October 22 to 29.  She and Joe always go to WDW for their anniversary and for the Food and Wine Festival, and yes, it would have been their 30th.

Thanks for all the condolences.  I will print this out and mail a copy to Joe.


----------



## catsrule

I am so sorry to hear this and so sad.  My thoughts and prayer to her family.  I remember many of her posts.


----------



## Kama89

I am so sorry.   My thoughts and prayers will be with her loved ones.


----------



## Maleficent13

I am so sorry.


----------



## DisneyAddict_M

I'm so sorry.


----------



## shatzjsl

How sad! Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Mimi Q

Deb in IA said:
			
		

> Yes, it is so heartbreaking to think about it.  I know Kathy was already starting to plan her trip that was to be October 22 to 29.  She and Joe always go to WDW for their anniversary and for the Food and Wine Festival, and yes, it would have been their 30th.


----------



## Dana49

Rest in Peace Kathleen.  You will be missed by all.


----------



## dzneprincess

This is very sad news.


----------



## saidlikewhoa

Thank you all for your many kindnesses.


----------



## saidlikewhoa

deleting


----------



## NHAnn

So sorry to hear this  
Condolences to her family and friends.


----------



## Tasha+Scott

How awful!  Many prayers and condolences for her Dh, family and friends!


----------



## Pooh's Pal

I remember many of her posts. So sad


----------



## Mom2Ashli

My prayers go out to her family.  How very sad.


----------



## Mykelogan

Very sorry to hear this. Thoughts and prayers to her family.


----------



## Cruise04

I'm so very sorry to hear this. My thoughts and prayers go out to the family. I also remember her participating in the ornament exchanges when I was doing them.... she was such a sweet person.


----------



## KimRaye

Another exchange recipient of Kathy's here.  I'm so shocked to read this.  She was always so kind, thoughtful and generous, and remembered everyone she came into contact with here on the boards.  Always a pleasure.

She is surely missed.   

To quote another DISer:  Heaven has a new angel   , and we know her name.


----------



## Minniespal

Oh My Gosh ~ I have just read this.  Thoughts and prayers sent.


----------

